# Jackplate



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No real weight change with the jackplate.
The Palm Harbor looks like a Sundowner copy

Welcome to the forum


----------



## robertdb1 (Mar 24, 2010)

What about a 6" setback - could it handle it? I've been looking at CMC's and Bob's. Everything I've read says that Bob's is faster (the 4 " setback), but the CMC (6" setback) has the pump inside the jackplate for easier install. Any opinion?

And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No preference, either one will do the job


----------



## jimmypressley (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had both on big boats in the past. On a Mako Bayshark I ran a CMC and on a 18 Action Craft I ran a Bob's. The Bob's is a faster response and IMO nicer unit. Noise, etc... 

Just my 2 cents... Bob's... I'm ordering one next week for my Gheenoe.


----------



## n8ayala (May 26, 2011)

To the original guy with the Palm Harbour I am looking at buying one do they ride good in the bay? Do you think a 50hp yamaha will be fine?


----------

